# Help with sex



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Please can anyone help this is the first time I’ve kept a chick hatched 22 may 21 Just over 3 months old now can any one please tell me what sex this is


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Please can anyone help this is the first time I’ve kept a chick hatched 22 may 21 Just over 3 months old now can any one please tell me what sex this is
> View attachment 42210
> View attachment 42211
> View attachment 42210
> View attachment 42211


It looks like a hen could you do a pic close to her comb so i make sure.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> It looks like a hen could you do a pic close to her comb so i make sure.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you hope this helps


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks like a girl to me!


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Looks like a girl to me!


How can u tell I’m new to this it’s comb sometimes looks very red


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Looks like a girl to me!


Thank you x


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Thank you x


Thanks the help a lot now i can say that is a hen.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> How can u tell I’m new to this it’s comb sometimes looks very red


I am far from an expert on this, and I could totally be wrong, but she just looks like a hen to me—no droopy saddle feathers, the way it stands, the look on the face, etc…. 

Here is an example of one of my hen’s comb.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Thanks the help a lot now i can say that is a hen.


I’m new at this how can u tell the waddles are getting quite big and red now


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> I’m new at this how can u tell the waddles are getting quite big and red now


At three months old, I think a rooster would have more developed waddles and comb, at least the ones I have raised did.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> At three months old, I think a rooster would have more developed waddles and comb, at least the ones I have raised did.


Thank you so much all your advice really helps thanks everyone x


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are sex indicators that involve the comb and the pattern of feathering. Roosters' combs grow quickly and turn red quickly. Females don't turn red until they're ready to lay.

I don't have any examples to show you but most roosters have sickle feathers and saddle feathers that hens don't have. Several on here have roosters that they could use as an example.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> I am far from an expert on this, and I could totally be wrong, but she just looks like a hen to me—no droopy saddle feathers, the way it stands, the look on the face, etc….
> 
> Here is an example of one of my hen’s comb.
> View attachment 42219





robin416 said:


> There are sex indicators that involve the comb and the pattern of feathering. Roosters' combs grow quickly and turn red quickly. Females don't turn red until they're ready to lay.
> 
> I don't have any examples to show you but most roosters have sickle feathers and saddle feathers that hens don't have. Several on here have roosters that they could use as an example.


yrs I’ve been reading about these feathers but didn’t know what I’m looking for


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Paula, your bird is a pullet.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If the red comb and wattles are something new (newly developed) Pullet.

Two chickens of different color and breed don't work in figuring out the sex of one. Different breeds may develop and grow at different rates.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok here we have Chip. 
Chip started crowing around 4 weeks of age so no question ever for him! Lol. His comb and waddles were red by the time he was about 8 weeks, even though still growing. 
It can be a challenge to tell what one is sometimes if there isn’t an opposite sex for comparison. Can you see the pointy saddle feathers just in front of his tail that hang off the sides? His neck feathers are also pointy. Stance and attitude are big ones as well. 
I know you had it figured out already but thought this might help slightly for explaining what they were talking about.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Paula, your bird is a pullet.


Thank you so much for your answer x


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Ok here we have Chip.
> Chip started crowing around 4 weeks of age so no question ever for him! Lol. His comb and waddles were red by the time he was about 8 weeks, even though still growing.
> It can be a challenge to tell what one is sometimes if there isn’t an opposite sex for comparison. Can you see the pointy saddle feathers just in front of his tail that hang off the sides? His neck feathers are also pointy. Stance and attitude are big ones as well.
> I know you had it figured out already but thought this might help slightly for explaining what they were talking about.


Thankyou


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Thankyou


That’s a great help thank you


Paula 53 said:


> Thankyou


yes this really does help I will be going into the coop this morning and having a good look at what u have said x


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> That’s a great help thank you
> 
> yes this really does help I will be going into the coop this morning and having a good look at what u have said x


Now I’m even more confused lol one of the other chickens I have has got the very pointed feathers round its neck it is just a few days younger than the white one but it’s combs are still very pink and can’t see any sign of any waddles


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We need side shot like what OM did with Chip. It's the only way to see the feather patterns accurately.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> We need side shot like what OM did with Chip. It's the only way to see the feather patterns accurately.





robin416 said:


> We need side shot like what OM did with Chip. It's the only way to see the feather patterns accurately.





robin416 said:


> We need side shot like what OM did with Chip. It's the only way to see the feather patterns accurately.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> We need side shot like what OM did with Chip. It's the only way to see the feather patterns accurately.





robin416 said:


> We need side shot like what OM did with Chip. It's the only way to see the feather patterns accurately.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Awful pic.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

View attachment 42248



robin416 said:


> There are sex indicators that involve the comb and the pattern of feathering. Roosters' combs grow quickly and turn red quickly. Females don't turn red until they're ready to lay.
> 
> I don't have any examples to show you but most roosters have sickle feathers and saddle feathers that hens don't have. Several on here have roosters that they could use as an example.


my hen is only just over 3 months and combs gone red what age do they start to lay


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It varies from bird to bird. Average is six months but it can be as long as 8.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It varies from bird to bird. Average is six months but it can be as long as 8.


Thank you quite a way off for my 2 yet then


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep. It is hard bc you want to know so you know! I get it. But, the only way to know for sure is an egg or a crow (usually, some rare hens crow also!) 
And, some tricky hens show you what looks like pointy neck feathers but really they were just fluffy at the edges or something! I’ve had a few I’ve gotten totally wrong. 
We named him too early for sure but the rooster we have named Lilly.  So- don’t worry. We all want to know early! Really he was named for the Lilliputians bc he was so teensy and kept flopping over on his back so I carried him around the first day or so to keep an eye on his flopping! Anyway sorry tangent.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yep. It is hard bc you want to know so you know! I get it. But, the only way to know for sure is an egg or a crow (usually, some rare hens crow also!)
> And, some tricky hens show you what looks like pointy neck feathers but really they were just fluffy at the edges or something! I’ve had a few I’ve gotten totally wrong.
> We named him too early for sure but the rooster we have named Lilly.  So- don’t worry. We all want to know early! Really he was named for the Lilliputians bc he was so teensy and kept flopping over on his back so I carried him around the first day or so to keep an eye on his flopping! Anyway sorry tangent.


Thank you so much yes your right I really want to know these are my first ever. Chicks we have hatch , we can’t keep a cock where I live so I’m really praying they are both girls x


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

100% pullet. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep- so far so good!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Her tail in the first picture looks hen


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> 100% pullet. She's gorgeous!


A lot of people are telling me my white chicken is a cock can u help is it a hen thank you I really want to know thank you x


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I think a pullet


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sorry it's not a cockerel.. Who's telling you this?


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sorry it's not a cockerel.. Who's telling you this?


Lots of people say cockerel and some say hen so confusing


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Lots of people say cockerel and some say hen so confusing


Definitely not cockerel..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Paula, a good side shot of your bird is needed to give you any kind of idea what the sex is. So far everything you posted just doesn't do it. Get down to the level of the bird, and get a full on side shot of it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula sent me some pictures of the bird if Paula doesn't mind me sending them over on this thread..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Definitely not cockerel..


Thank you for your help as I’ve got no idea


Animals45 said:


> Paula sent me some pictures of the bird if Paula doesn't mind me sending them over on this thread..


i don’t mind


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Thank you for your help as I’ve got no idea
> 
> i don’t mind


Thank you! I can try and send them over now.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Here is one. This one better Robin?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That bird is only 3 months old? 

Looks very female to me. Any idea why those that have seen it keep saying cockerel?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That bird is only 3 months old?
> 
> Looks very female to me. Any idea why those that have seen it keep saying cockerel?


Exactly what I keep saying. Who the heck is telling u she's a cockerel..?


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That bird is only 3 months old?
> 
> Looks very female to me. Any idea why those that have seen it keep saying cockerel?


Thanks robin they say it’s comb is to red for 3 month old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The comb is awfully red but she doesn't have the feathering of a cockerel. 

I need to holler for @imnukensc (Ken) and get his opinion. He's usually right about these things.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The comb is awfully red but she doesn't have the feathering of a cockerel.
> 
> I need to holler for @imnukensc (Ken) and get his opinion. He's usually right about these things.


Thank you


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I weighed in on this back on post #16. This bird (and the one in the other thread) is a pullet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, shoot me Ken. I can't remember everything that goes on here.  

I think it's time for you to relax, Paula. He hasn't changed his mind so you're safe in that you have two pullets.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So, shoot me Ken. I can't remember everything that goes on here.
> 
> I think it's time for you to relax, Paula. He hasn't changed his mind so you're safe in that you have two pullets.





ChickenMom24 said:


> I am far from an expert on this, and I could totally be wrong, but she just looks like a hen to me—no droopy saddle feathers, the way it stands, the look on the face, etc….
> 
> Here is an example of one of my hen’s comb.
> View attachment 42219





robin416 said:


> So, shoot me Ken. I can't remember everything that goes on here.
> 
> I think it's time for you to relax, Paula. He hasn't changed his mind so you're safe in that you have two pullets.





robin416 said:


> So, shoot me Ken. I can't remember everything that goes on here.
> 
> I think it's time for you to relax, Paula. He hasn't changed his mind so you're safe in that you have two pullets.


 thank you guys u all know what your talking about I will ignore any one else who says there not pullets u have put my mind at rest now I can keep my babies xx


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Thanks robin they say it’s comb is to red for 3 month old


Comb is way too small for a cockerel and it is not red enough to be a cockerel. Plus the redness of her comb and wattles may be a sign she's getting ready to lay soon. You should take a look at my brown leghorn that is only 3 months also and she has a red comb.. Here's a picture of her she is from TSC and she was sexed by the hatchery she came from so I know she's a 100% pullet.. Come on that's a pretty red and big comb for only 3 months, right?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> and she was sexed by the hatchery she came from so I know she's a 100% pullet.


Not saying your girl is cockerel by any means, but even the hatcheries say their sexing is only about 90% correct so 1 out of 10 females sexed at the hatchery is probably a male.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Add in that this past year has been really bad for getting it wrong the odds might be even higher.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Not saying your girl is cockerel by any means, but even the hatcheries say their sexing is only about 90% correct so 1 out of 10 females sexed at the hatchery is probably a male.


She is beautiful


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> She is beautiful


 thank you


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Not saying your girl is cockerel by any means, but even the hatcheries say their sexing is only about 90% correct so 1 out of 10 females sexed at the hatchery is probably a male.


Oh I see. Yep sometimes hatcheries make mistakes themselves on the sexes. Sorry for confusing everybody..


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Got better photo it’s now 15 weeks old today


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Side shot would show the feather pattern.

So, you're still not convinced of its sex?


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Side shot would show the feather pattern.
> 
> So, you're still not convinced of its sex?


People telling me comb to big for 15 week old hen


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Still looks like a hen to me. My 16 yo said the same.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks I really don’t disbelieve u all just everyone that sees it says got very big red comb and wattles and say it’s not a hen


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Thanks I really don’t disbelieve u all just everyone that sees it says got very big red comb and wattles and say it’s not a hen


We could all be wrong too! Lol. If it starts crowing, well, you’ll know….lol


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> We could all be wrong too! Lol. If it starts crowing, well, you’ll know….lol


I hope not I’m hoping it’s a hen


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Is the side shot any help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That side shot was a huge help. Still no feather patterning there for a rooster. Someone posted a real good example of what you should be looking for. It might have been in this topic.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That side shot was a huge help. Still no feather patterning there for a rooster. Someone posted a real good example of what you should be looking for. It might have been in this topic.


What are u actually looking for on feather pattern so o know too I thought that but at the back near it’s tail the wavey bit might be saddle feathers developing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't have any pics that would help you. @Overmountain1 might have one. I don't know what the others have that have hard feathered birds.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

It's quite easy to Google pictures comparing a rooster to a hen that shows the difference in their feathering. Paula, you have a pullet/hen. We've told you that many times.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> It's quite easy to Google pictures comparing a rooster to a hen that shows the difference in their feathering. Paula, you have a pullet/hen. We've told you that many times.
> View attachment 42401


Thankyou


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Rooster saddle feathers start emerging at around 12 weeks old and should be readily apparent on a 15-week-old cockerel. Unless you're off about the age of this bird, she's a pullet. Her comb and wattles are not remarkable for a 15-week-old pullet, especially if she's got an egg layer breed in her background. More than likely, she'll be your first to lay if you've got other pullets her age.

Here are some cockerels around the same age as your bird, just so you can see what a cockerel at this age would look like. Note the draping, pointed feathers at the base of the tail, and the long, curved sickles in the tail.



















And just for good measure, here is a pullet of mine to compare. She was 3 months old in this picture, a little over 12 weeks old. This picture was taken 8 years ago, so yes, I know for a fact she was a female. 










And one more of a pullet closer to the same age as your bird, also confirmed female because she was in the same brood as the above bird.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you I’m still learning and I know I’m not sure at times but with all your help i will get there and I’m right about the age she hatched on. 22 may 21 which makes her 3 months and15 days today


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Obviously 100% pullet.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Thank you I’m still learning and I know I’m not sure at times but with all your help i will get there and I’m right about the age she hatched on. 22 may 21 which makes her 3 months and15 days today


Of course! We were all there at some point! Heck, even with as much experience as I have, I still get the occasional bird that makes me crazy trying to decide if it's a pullet or cockerel. 

And I believe you on her age! I didn't mean to imply you were wrong, I was more indicating that unless the bird is younger than we know she is, her comb and wattles aren't overly big for a female.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m actually a pro at identifying if it’s a rooster or hen now hehe


----------

